# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  3η θέση στις τετράδες για φέτος!

## lefteris13

Η 3η θεση στην κατηγορια των τετραδων στα τιμπραντο στο πανελληνιο πρωταθλημα του συλλογου μου-ΕΛΙΤ, ζευγαρωνει τα βραβεια στη συγκεκριμενη κατηγορια τα τελευταια 3 χρονια που ειμαι μελος σε συλλογο και προσδιδει ικανοποιηση για την προσπαθεια που γινεται το διαστημα αυτο.

IMG_6351 by Lefteris Vlassis, on Flickr

IMG_6347 by Lefteris Vlassis, on Flickr

----------


## jk21

Μπραβο στα πουλακια και στην προσπαθεια σου !!!

----------


## wild15

Συγχαρητήρια! !!

----------


## amastro

Μπράβο Λευτέρη.

----------


## IscarioTis

Μπραβο Ευγε αντε και στην 1η με τον καιρο  :Big Grin:

----------


## VasilisM

Συγχαρητήρια Λευτέρη!

----------


## ndlns

Μπράβο, συγχαρητήρια. Και του χρόνου πρωτιά... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dikai

Λευτέρη πάντα τέτοια φιλαράκι.
Και καλές αναπαραγωγές.

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Μπράβο Λευτέρη, πάντα τέτοια.

----------


## sotos2908

Συγχαρητήρια Λευτερη εύχομαι του χρόνου στην 1η θέση!!!!!!

----------


## TZANNSPY

Μπράβο Λευτέρη...!!!
Πάντα επιτυχίες.

----------


## jimk1

Μπράβο Λευτέρη

----------

